# New Gimp-Print kills my printer! (FIXED)

## ixion

FIXED!  :Smile: 

Well, after much prayer I came back to this problem with a clean head. I cleaned everything up (emerge -C cups gimp-print foomatic-db-engine foomatic-filters ghostscript) and then did this:

Add 'ppds' (no quotes) to your /etc/make.conf USE variables.

```

USE="ppds" emerge gimp-print

```

(sorry for the ppds redundance, but I just wanted to be sure it got compiled in;)).

gimp-print should emerge all the dependencies needed. Start CUPS, add your Epson printer (I used C60 drivers for my C62, they've worked better for me in the past), and have fun printing! 

The problem was (and if I had been more patient and diligent with my emerging I would've noticed this ages ago) that gimp-print does not include the ppds files anymore (ie, drivers), unless it is defined by a USE variable (USE="ppds").

Please post here any problems you may have. Hopefully this can help someone out.  :Wink: 

----------

## ixion

in case anyone's wondering what the actual problem was that spawned this thread:

After updating CUPS along with GHOSTSCRIPT and GIMP-PRINT earlier this week, I couldn't print anymore to my Epson Stylus C62. Above is the solution I found. I hope this can help someone out  :Smile: 

----------

